
Sway 0.9 and One year of Sway – An implementation of i3 for Wayland - Sir_Cmpwn
https://drewdevault.com/2016/08/02/Sway-0.9-in-retro.html
======
mayhew
I love everything about this project. I know a lot of developers that have
been using i3 for years, and because of this project when it's time for them
to upgrade to Wayland, they won't have to alter their workflow.

#sway on freenode has an active community and the lead developer (SirCmpwn) is
very responsive. It's a very healthy project.

The next step is getting rid of Xwayland entirely, which for most of the
community means Wayland-native browsers and terminal emulators. Hopefully
Chrome and Firefox complete their Wayland port sometime soon.

